# DCIM only in iPad folder.



## Flaksman

Hi, all.

Recently, my friend have get an iPad.
As we tried to open(backup) the content of it, the only folder that shown up, is the DCIM folder(Comp.>Apple iPad>Internal Storage) just like, when u connecting a camera to the comp.
I am really not good enough in today's gadgets and have not found nothing at google about the prob. There is something about iTunes backup, but after a few hours of trying to get into the iPad, eventually I've decided to choose the easy way and to post this q.
If it's not a trouble, please post the steps, one by one, about the issue. All I have to do, from the beginning to the end. Drivers, iTunes update etc. Anything, that will guide me to get into the iPad. If the iPad's conf. or gen. is needed... in simple words, I don't know even, how to check the properties or the firmware of it. :uhoh: So, if you'll be so kind....

Thanks, in advance ! 
Best Regards, Alex.

P.S. Have tried the CopyTrans Suite app. mentioned on the forum - no success...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

That DCIM folder is where the pictures from the camera are stored.

Look at this here: iOS: How to back up


----------



## Flaksman

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That DCIM folder is where the pictures from the camera are stored.
> 
> Look at this here: iOS: How to back up


Thanks for the reply...

Obviously, if I've said that the folder is similar to the standalone cameras, so I've recognized the photo content of it. 
The problem(in my case) is, that it's weight is 2 Mb from 9.5 Gb !!!!!! of the used space. 
My main question was, how do I backing up, the other 99% of the data, stored in iPad ?!!

In iTunes.... there is no such a thing as - Devices>Apple>iPad>BackUp... 

The explorer is opening the iPad folder, but the only folder, is the one mentioned... 
Might be, there is drivers, that missing... or the iTunes / iPad is old ver. The prob. is that I have no idea... otherwise I would resolve it myself....

Thanks in advance, again...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Did you follow the link I posted above?


----------



## Flaksman

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you follow the link I posted above?


ofc, that was the first thing, I've done.
... as I said : "In iTunes.... there is no such a thing as - Devices>Apple>iPad>BackUp... "
... and the "You can also back up manually whenever your device is connected to the Internet over Wi-Fi by choosing Back Up Now from Settings > iCloud > Storage & Backup." - Doesn't backing up or changing, anything 

Other suggestions, please... ?!!

Thanks.


----------



## Go The Power

What OS are you using? What iOS are you running on the iPad?

Click *Start* => *All Programs* => *Apple Software update* => Let it check for updates => Once done make sure all the items are selected then click *Install* => follow any prompts you get on the way, restart your computer once done.


----------



## Flaksman

Go The Power said:


> What OS are you using? What iOS are you running on the iPad?
> 
> Click *Start* => *All Programs* => *Apple Software update* => Let it check for updates => Once done make sure all the items are selected then click *Install* => follow any prompts you get on the way, restart your computer once done.


It's suggesting only to install Quick Time.... There is no need in it.... 

Made a screenshot, maybe it would help... If there is some other shots needed, would be glad to make some.... 



Thanks...


----------



## Flaksman

P.S. Sorry... 
1. iOS - 5.1.1 (9B206)
2. MSOS - Window 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Go The Power

Please go through the steps here:

iOS: Device not recognized in iTunes for Windows


----------



## Flaksman

Go The Power said:


> Please go through the steps here:
> 
> iOS: Device not recognized in iTunes for Windows


Well, I see that somehow, I have to repeat myself too much in this post... 
The Apple support site, was covered all over, from A~Z. If there was anything helpful, there was no reason to post this thread in the first place.
Might be if I'll provide the steps, that I've already done. it will help... well :

1. Removed the iTunes, clearly - uninstalled, searched for any leftovers in C:/ and the registry - cleaned.
2. Tried to install any of the previous versions of iTunes, from 9-th ver. till the last. Ofc, uninstalled them by the method above.
3. Tried to update/remove/install, usb drivers in the OS - Windows 7 Ultimate x64.
4. Tried to install iTunes, one by one - iTunes, Mobile Support, Quick Time, etc...
5. Tried a few more know-hows like mentioned here, here and here - no success !


Now the problem is : the OS is seeing the iPad, but iTunes does NOT !!! 

Seems like it's very common issue in the net and has not been solved yet...

P.S. One more thing, few times the iPad's driver has fall down and won't get installed again with, "code 10" error.... Have to unplug the iPad and plug it again....


----------



## Flaksman

... Silence...  
Like I've said - common, unsolved and tricky issue


----------



## Go The Power

Yes it does, I have been having some look around and cant seem to find much.

Are you able to try connecting the iPad to another computer to see if that helps?

Also try creating a new user account on the computer, log into it, plug in iPad and see if it appears


----------

